# Грыжа ШОП С6-С7 до 6 мм



## Dmitriy-spb (12 Окт 2015)

Добрый день!

Примерно месяц страдаю болями в спине в районе шейных позвонков. Все началось с резкой ночной боли, далее лечение у терапевта мазями\НПВС в течении недели. Без результата. Сильные боли отдавали по всей левой руке. Ночью все усиливалось, соответственно не спал. Далее был один сеанс мануальной терапии (жесткая техника, какая понимаю, скручивания). Стало легче, боль стала умеренной, появился сон. Далее был отпуск 2 недели, с относительно неплохим самочувствием, днем боль практически не чувствовал, были лишь напряжены мышцы спины, но ночью опять появлялась боль. Далее, вернувшись домой и протянувши так еще неделю, скрутило окончательно. Обострение скорее всего по причине - повертел\покрутил сына. Скорая, ВМА (Питер). МРТ - Грыжа С6-С7 до 6 мм с компрессией(более подробно в приложении). Сразу же предложили операцию. Был в шоке. Конечно, отказался. Лечился 6 дней, капельницы с дексаметазоном и мовалис. Чуть ли не каждый день уговаривали на операцию, т.к. размер грыжи большой. Странно, но в заключении стоит 4 мм, нейрохирург говорит, что он по снимку насчитал 6. Выписался, думаю , что делать.Капельница была последняя сегодня, поэтому думаю, что чувствую себя неплохо из за нее. Есть дискомфорт-слабая боль в районе позвонков. Особенно при движениях головой. Отдачи в руку тоже практически не ощущаю. Во время лечения появилось легкое онемение  большого и указательного пальцев левой руки, покалывания, что ранее не отмечалось. Также ощущаю слабость трицепца. При ощупывании мышца мягче, чем на правой руке. Больше ничего не беспокоит. После выписки был у невролога, выписал процедуры ФТЭС и все.

Вопросы:
Показана ли мне операция?
Если да, то какова ее срочность ?
Если нет, то какое лечение выбрать ? Какие процедуры действительно работают в этом случае ? В любой клинике мне напихают под завязку все,что угодно...


----------



## La murr (12 Окт 2015)

*Dmitriy-spb*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Dmitriy-spb (12 Окт 2015)

Прошу прощения!
Дмитрий, 30 лет, Спб.
В течении 3 лет занимался в тренажерном зале, бросил 3 года назад.
Профессия - программист, со всеми вытекающими...Причем кроме стандартного рабочего дня часто "шабашу" вечером дома. Ранее проблем с позвоночником не имел!  Жалобы на текущий момент, развитие болезни, лечение и эффект вроде подробно описал в шапке.

Спасибо!


----------



## AIR (12 Окт 2015)

Если нет необходимости в срочной операции, то можно попробовать полечиться мануально,  но без всяких жесткостей. .. Эффект напрямую будет зависеть от мастерства специалиста..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Окт 2015)

Появились симптомы выпадения, что является показанием к оперативному лечению в плановом порядке.
По алгоритму действий поддерживаю доктора Рудковского.


----------



## Dmitriy-spb (13 Окт 2015)

Выпадения - т.е. секвестирования ? Видно ли это на МРТ ? Врач ничего про это не сказал, да и в заключении вроде бы ничего нет.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Окт 2015)

Для программиста качество снимков вами выполненных отвратительное. Лично я никакой грыжи на них не наблюдаю. Это уже хорошо, поскольку 6 мм было бы видно даже на таких. Переделайте снимки с лучшим разрешением.


----------

